# Best Home Insurance Provider



## newseeker1 (2 Dec 2008)

Hi 
Who would be regarded as the best home and contents insurance provider in terms of cost, cover and benefits package

Thanks


----------



## mercman (2 Dec 2008)

Chubb Household Insurance are very good with an extensive range of benefits. Next is the Benchmark policy operated by AIG. Good also but not as extensive.


----------



## i dunno (3 Dec 2008)

I use www.123.ie and find them quiet good; when I was looking previously the below were recommended on this site among others.

[broken link removed]
www.solmon.com
www.just4u.ie
www.aaireland.ie
www.123.ie


----------



## leex (3 Dec 2008)

Moved to Zurich recently. Previously known as Eagle Star. Would recommend.


----------



## Bedlam (3 Dec 2008)

Look at the "itsyourmoney.ie" site from the Regulator. According to todays Irish Times they are showing Quinn as the cheapest in their most recent survey

Bedlam


----------



## Ed054 (3 Dec 2008)

Bedlam said:


> Look at the "itsyourmoney.ie" site from the Regulator. According to todays Irish Times they are showing Quinn as the cheapest in their most recent survey
> 
> Bedlam


 
They may be the cheapest but they are an absolute disaster when it comes to handling claims.
I am a loss assessor and pretty much most of the companies are good to deal with the bottom two would be FBD and Quinn who are far and away the worst company to deal with.
Remember that what you are paying for is an insurer who will pay your claim.


----------



## williamthe12 (3 Dec 2008)

I got a great quote from . Friendly staff and a fast and easy to use website.


----------



## williamthe12 (3 Dec 2008)

I got a great quote from . You can buy online but I was contacted by a staff member the next day and received an even better quote and cover over the phone. Good service


----------



## callybags (3 Dec 2008)

Hi
I have consistently found Quinn to be the best value for all insurances... Their policies are basic but this suits me.
Also if you have motor and health with them they give a discount of €200 off household insurance.


----------



## Ed054 (4 Dec 2008)

callybags said:


> Hi
> I have consistently found Quinn to be the best value for all insurances... Their policies are basic but this suits me.
> Also if you have motor and health with them they give a discount of €200 off household insurance.


 
I can't disagree but If you have a claim I am sure your view will change.


----------



## briancbyrne (4 Dec 2008)

its like anything else - you get what you pay for... is there anything special about the property -  listed or of particular high rebuild or of non standard construction - the type of property will dictate if you need a particular type of cover, or indeed if the insurer will want to cover the risk


----------



## Bedlam (4 Dec 2008)

I wonder sometimes will Quinn turnout to be the PMPA of this decade


----------

